# Unable to rewind, pause, or fast forward live tv



## Johnnymarr (Sep 9, 2013)

I am currently watching CBS. My tivo Roamio will not allow me to rewind. I've been watching it for 20 minutes and its as if I just changed the channel. Also, I can pause the program, but when I resume, it skips to the time in the program, and I miss the part I was paused through.


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

This is already being discussed in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508353 and this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508812


----------

